# المنتدى منتدى أخبار وإعلانات المنتدى أخر أخبار وتحديثات GSM News & Updates تحديثات :  Octopus Box SE Software v1.0.4 - XPERIA Arc S

## mohamed73

*Octopus Box SE Software v1.0.4 is out! We have added Unlock and Repair IMEI for Sony Ericsson LT18i cell phone!*  Octopus Box SE Software v1.0.4 Release Notes: *LT18i* – added Unlock, Repair IMEI, Write Firmware, Read/Write/Repair TA.  In  order to perform Unlock and Repair IMEI operations with Sony Ericsson  LT18i, you'll need to use TP. For a detailed information on this subject  please refer to the manual located in the "Cable & Manual" tab.  Manuals are available for all supported models.
Important! Note that one Sony Ericsson phone Unlock or Repair IMEI for  Octopus Box owners will cost 10 credits. If you don't own Octopus Box,  you'll have to pay 13 credits for Unlock or Repair IMEI operation.   *Attention to all Octopus SE users!* 
We have faced one unpredictable problem that can't be fixed at the  moment. It turns out that some of the latest Sony Ericsson MSM7227 CPU  based cell phones (E10i, E15i, U20i, E10a, E15a, U20a) have fixed  BOOTROM, which leads to certain problems with those mobiles. If you  choose to Unlock or Repair IMEI you will most certainly kill your phone.
Unfortunately, for the moment there is no possible way to be sure  whether the phone has fixed BOOTROM or not. So, please, do all  operations with Sony Ericsson MSM7227 CPU based cell phones at your own  risk. Since it's not our fault the credits for operations that lead to  phone malfunction will not be returned!
If you've killed your phone with Unlock or Repair IMEI operation, you  can resurrect it with JTAG Box only, using "*.BKP" file from "C:\Program  Files\GsmServer\Octopus_SE\BACKUP\". Backup file contains original  phone's SBL and TA. 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
____________________________ WBR,
Octopus Box Team

----------

